# lubrication???????



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

im pretty new to this and wondering what lubrication is good? what is the best? ive been using silicone but ive heard theres much better. any ideas?


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

You might want to try KY Jelly... JUST KIDDING.

Silicone is pretty much the best, be it silicone spray or silicone oil.

Avoid WD-40, avoid Vaseline, and if you want to experiment with lubes, don't experiment with them on your main cube. You might screw it up.


----------



## Divin3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Also,don't mix lubes.

You can try CRC Silicone or Jig-a-loo.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a quick confirmation, Jig-A-Loo/CRC is the best you'll probably find (Jig-A-Loo is mostly for Canadians, Im pretty sure everywhere else you can find CRC)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 31, 2009)

ttry cyclo


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Make sure its 100% silicone.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 31, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Make sure its 100% silicone.



100% silicone would be a solid material.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 31, 2009)

Really? That's what a Wiki guide that I read said. Lol.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 31, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ttry cyclo



I believe he lives in the U.S., so he can't try Cyclo, Mr. McKenic etc.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure its 100% silicone.
> ...



Cube For You should make a cube made out of 100% silicone! that would be the best cube ever.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 31, 2009)

Odin said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > KubeKid73 said:
> ...



Actually it would REALLY sucks


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 31, 2009)

They should make pre-lubed and sanded and stuff cubes for the same price or less than a normal cube. It should be so great that one flick would make the face spin like 12 times. Lol.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 31, 2009)

Exactly. Because it would be too soft. Imagine a cube made out of plasticine. A silicone cube would be something like that.

I think Cube4you is releasing a metal cube in the near future...


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 31, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> I think Cube4you is releasing a metal cube in the near future...



Yes, but its gonna cost a damn lot, and I'm pretty sure it will be really bad.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Cube4you is releasing a metal cube in the near future...
> ...



I thought he was just making one for himself.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

At least it'll be safe to use WD-40 on.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

The core on the metal cube is well cubed so wouldent it be super hard to turn?


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

*kk guys thanks but one more question...*

okay ive heard people say from your soooo helpful responses(thanks!) that silicone seems to be very popular. what kind of silicone, if there is one... Thanks!


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

i mean im just wondering what kind i should get


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

and is it better than rubik's lube?


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okat becuase of your soooo helpful replies(thanks!!!) im pretty sure that silicone is the most popular. sry if im bugging you again but what kind of silicone's good? im just not sure what kind to get. thanks guys!


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

all thanks to your awesome replies (thanks guys!) im beginning to think silicone spray is the way to go. now im wondering what "kind" of silicone is good. thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2009)

please learn to use the edit feature next time. You can edit your original post to include all of your questions, instead of posting 5 responses in a row.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay lol i just kept doing because im new here and didnt know there where pages so i was like wat?!?!?! where are my replies... so yea sry!


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Rubik’s lube IMO is just soapy water; Rubik's DIYs are very good though.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 31, 2009)

Odin said:


> Rubik’s lube IMO is just soapy water; Rubik's DIYs are very good though.



How can a substance be like another in your opinion? That would be like me saying "In my opinion plasticine is just syrup, because it's sticky".
I hope you have actually used or researched Rubik's/PuzzleProz lubricant, do you know why? 
Rubik's and PuzzleProz lubricants are 'silicone based' or to quote "specially formulated nontoxic and non-corrosive silicone based lubricant", and do you know what? CRC and Jig-a-Loo just happen to be silicone too. So soapy water they are not, not even in an opinion.

I personally use PuzzleProz lubricant, there is no silicone readily available to me unless I trek to Halfords. And, in *my* opinion the lubricant is very good, it leaks on application but the change is instantaneous. It gives a fast yet 'gummy' feel, similar to silicone oil which I also have. The only bad side of it is the short life span, then when you want to re-apply it doesn't seem to have the same affect unless the cube has been washed.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

im obviously going to get silicone but my all i want to know is what kind.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

*what lubrication do you like?*

okay im trying to find the BEST lubrication for your cube. please give a reason why you chose what you chose in this poll. thanks guys!


----------



## leeho (Jan 31, 2009)

I used Tableau Dry silicone lubricant. Works like magic. When i put it into my cube it takes effect almost immediately. I heard other silicone lubricants need time to dry and feel sticky when first applied but this one feels smooth as soon as its applied.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

I use CRC because it works great and I can get it at any hardware store so it’s also convenient


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 31, 2009)

I would use Jig-A-Loo, and spray in all 8 edges of the cube, then work it in for about 2 minutes and let it sit for a day or more. There's also CRC.


----------



## (X) (Jan 31, 2009)

CRC silicone spray is what I use, I would recommend it


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

*how do you apply lubricant?*

my new and LAST question is how to apply the lubricant. when should i apply it? should i apply it before breaking a cube in? please include these and many more details. including when. thanks guys!


----------



## minsarker (Jan 31, 2009)

I use Jig-A-Loo because its the one I found. I am pretty sure most of the ones up there are pretty similar to each other so just get one.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 31, 2009)

ACE Hardware brand silicone lube.

Wet silicon lube and grease have also been used, but I'm not sure how the work.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 31, 2009)

heh... looks like I'm the only one who uses rubik's lube... actually I use puzzleproz but the puzzleproz and rubik's lube are the same thing =b


----------



## (X) (Jan 31, 2009)

first tighten your cube(then the break-in will go faster) and break in the cube, then loosen it again and apply silicone spray, keep breaking it in for some minutes


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Cube4you is releasing a metal cube in the near future...
> ...



I asked James, he didn't say anything about making them for other people but he said it costs 400$ Just to give you an idea


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 1, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> my new and LAST question is how to apply the lubricant. when should i apply it? should i apply it before breaking a cube in? please include these and many more details. including when. thanks guys!



Just a suggestion, you might want to try to include all your questions in the first post. I found that to help more than asking different stuff over and over again.

The lube Rubik's.com sells is *identical* to PuzzleProz lube. That lube is decent, but I never liked those because they are too "watery" in my opinion. If you are sloppy, then chances are you are going to get that lube all over your hands and outside of your cube as well, making it difficult to cube because the surface has been lubed too.
The syringe for those aren't that great either. If you press a bit too hard, then too much lube comes out and makes your cube all sticky and greasy. If you don't mind all this, then I'd say go with the PuzzleProz lube (because puzzleproz sells it at a cheaper price than Rubik's.com)

Anyway, I recommend using CRC silicone spray or shock oil weight 20. For the spray or shock oil, I recommend taking out an edge and then spraying/oiling. If you use spray, I'd say spray for no more than 2 seconds. Why? Because if you use too much spray, then your cube will become super sticky. If you use shock oil, be careful to use only one or two drops. If you use too much, your cube will become sticky too. 

I found it best for my cubes to be broken in prior to lubing. What the lube does is it coats the inner surface with the lube. If you try to break in the cube after you lube, you are NOT breaking in the cube -- you are breaking in that coating of lube. So when the lube wears out (which it eventually will) you will have to go through the process all over again, which you don't have to go through multiple times if you break in the cube before you lube in the first place.

Just another thing -- mixing shock oil weight 80 and PuzzleProz lubes and then lubing with that mixture supposedly works too (keep in mind that I heard this somewhere else in this forum, I never actually tried this)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Divin3 said:


> Also,don't mix lubes.
> 
> You can try CRC Silicone or Jig-a-loo.



Why not mix lubes? I put in Jig-a-loo, wear that in, and then put in CRC silicone and wear that in...it works great.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 1, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Divin3 said:
> 
> 
> > Also,don't mix lubes.
> ...



I may try that.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Divin3 said:
> ...



After you put in the second lubricant your cube will get very tight, do not worry, it will get loose after you wear that in (it may take a while)


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 1, 2009)

I use a mixture of bleach and ammonia.
It's by far the fastest lube ever! I can sub- nakajima average with it!


[/Sarcasm] Don't actually do it.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 1, 2009)

I use blood from spamming nubs. Works like a charm.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 1, 2009)

i used yoyo lubes now, though


----------



## Setka456 (Feb 1, 2009)

i voted jigaloo cause thats all i can get in Canada
but get either jigaloo or crc


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 1, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Just a quick confirmation, Jig-A-Loo/CRC is the best you'll probably find (Jig-A-Loo is mostly for Canadians, Im pretty sure everywhere else you can find CRC)



I actually found Jig-a-Loo at Home Depot and I live in South Carolina. I was very surprised because I did not even see CRC.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I use a mixture of bleach and ammonia.
> It's by far the fastest lube ever! I can sub- nakajima average with it!
> 
> 
> [/Sarcasm] Don't actually do it.



PFFT, I use anthrax!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 1, 2009)

I just want to add "NEVER EVER USE WD 40", it may have a thousand applications but the Cube is not one of them


----------



## panyan (Feb 1, 2009)

shock oil 20wt


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 1, 2009)

I use one brand called Waxco. (I think it is from Malaysia).
I applied it, spammed my cube and then wiped it off.

Usually the faster ones in Singapore would use Prestone and Sprayway. I might get a can of sprayway soon.


----------



## hellphoenix (Feb 13, 2009)

I used waxco and my cube turns wonderful but the thing is when it wears off and i want to reapply, i open my cube, there's this flakes inside.. Is it really safe? I'm afraid to use it again.. so i'm still using unlubed cube till now. still working on the suggestion mentioned, but up till now none acquired.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I just want to add "NEVER EVER USE WD 40", it may have a thousand applications but the Cube is not one of them




bikes is also an exception


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

Puzzleproz lube, shock oil, CRC. All awesome.


----------



## Leeman (Feb 19, 2009)

Ever tried Super Lube synthetic oil? model 51010 with PTFE teflon. Safe on plastic, waterproof, stable viscosity, non-toxic. I've happily used it for a long time, and it's at most hardware stores. Easy to get on the net, too. Anyone else using this?


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Feb 19, 2009)

You are deffinetlely not new to this, you make a million threeads a week
im surprised they let you back


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 19, 2009)

bbplaya7821 said:


> You are deffinetlely not new to this, you make a million threeads a week
> im surprised they let you back



Come on, let's be nice for once. It's not like he posts every second now, and this thread is like two weeks old.


----------



## Boarder120 (Feb 19, 2009)

*I use jig-a-loo and I love it. I used to use CRC, but then I discovered jig-a-loo *


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 19, 2009)

yea jig-a-loo ftw!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jig-A-Loo FTW.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 23, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> You might want to try KY Jelly... JUST KIDDING.



i always wondered about that, has anyone tried it? you never know... lol


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2009)

This guy in The Austin Springs lubed his store-bought with axe deodorant. It was the best cube I ever turned.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 23, 2009)

when you guys say jigaloo, are you talking about the white or orange one?
because the white one is good (greasy and does not dry up) but the orange one is really dangerous. the regular orange one totally melted my studio's insides.. THATS 34 BUCKS PLUS SHIPPING DOWN THE DRAIN.. im gona go sulk in my closet now..


----------



## BigSams (Feb 23, 2009)

Odin said:


> This guy in The Austin Springs lubed his store-bought with axe deodorant. It was the best cube I ever turned.


i use axe for a while, but i had to relube it every 24 hours because it would evaporate


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 23, 2009)

BigSams said:


> the orange one is really dangerous. the regular orange one totally melted my studio's insides


I think you put too much in, either you take out a few edges and apply sparingly or disassemble and spray.


----------



## lalalala (Feb 23, 2009)

i used just tried silicon not silicone, silicon it came with my treadmill that is used to lubricate the trealmills belt thingy.since it was a lubricant and the word was very very close to silicone so i was like "why not" so i used it and it made my cube great i have not seen any sign of the cube getting dammaged in any way yet. it made my cube very smooth and left a clean coat over my cubies


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 23, 2009)

Why does everyone say CRC is good? Every time I use it, it totally craps up my cube...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

lol, we should try PB+J on a dollarama cube


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

Odin said:


> This guy in The Austin Springs lubed his store-bought with axe deodorant. It was the best cube I ever turned.



Stop taunting me!
I wanted to go so bad


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 2, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Why does everyone say CRC is good? Every time I use it, it totally craps up my cube...



Do you work it in for a few minutes after spraying it in one or two edges?


----------

